# Cheesecloth sale at Hancock Fabrics



## raider4251

Thank you.


----------



## maleficent

Thank you, thank you!!


----------



## Rikki

Thanks so much! Not only do I need cheesecloth, I always forget about Hancock's, so thanks for reminding me!


----------



## stonegate

I scored 20 yards for .66 cents! Not sure how it happened, but I think it was a combination of the person who cut it mislabeling the ticket and the computer system not allowing the cashier to enter the correct length.


----------



## itsjustme0770

Looks like the sale is online, but what are the dimensions? You get 36 x ?? for .33?


----------



## itsjustme0770

Forgot the link.

Cotton Loft - White Cheesecloth Fabric


----------



## stonegate

the fabric is 36 x 36.


----------



## share the scare

The cheesecloth is 36 " wide. So for $.33, you would get a piece of cheesecloth 36" x 36". For $.66, you would get a piece 36" x 72". The width will always be a yard wide and the length will be up to you. 
For $.99 the size would be 1 yard (36") by 3 yards. I hope this makes sense.


----------

